# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Un robot capta imágenes del interior del segundo reactor nuclear de Fukushima

## termopar

> *Un robot capta imágenes del interior del segundo reactor nuclear de Fukushima*
> 
> 27/01/2017 10:47
> Tokio, 27 ene (EFE).- Un robot ha logrado introducirse por primera vez dentro del reactor número dos de la accidentada central nuclear de Fukushima para evaluar su estado y filmar el interior, lo que supone un paso clave hacia su complicado desmantelamiento.
> 
> Las imágenes, junto a otros datos captados por sensores del aparato como la temperatura y nivel de radiación en el núcleo del reactor, permitirán diseñar métodos para la retirada segura del combustible gastado, según confirmó hoy a Efe una portavoz de la empresa operadora de la planta, Tokyo Electric Power (TEPCO).
> 
> Los reactores 1, 2 y 3 sufrieron fusiones parciales de sus núcleos a raíz del desastre que originó el terremoto y el tsunami de marzo de 2011, y conocer el estado exacto de las barras de combustible radiactivo es fundamental para su manejo y retirada.
> 
> ...


Reference: http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...fukushima.html

Hasta ahora, todos los robots introducidos se estropeaban, tras 6 años, primeras imágenes.

Y la imagen obtenida, no del reactor sino de las cercanías:

----------

JMTrigos (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/nu/fukushi...70126_01-e.pdf

----------

HUESITO (29-ene-2017),JMTrigos (29-ene-2017),Jonasino (28-ene-2017)

----------


## JMTrigos

Recientemente en el canal Odisea hubo una serie de documentales sobre robots siendo uno de ellos "Fukushima, robots en el infierno" donde se puede ver el nivel de desarrollo alcanzado y la evolución de los aparatos.
Es posible verlo en youtube: https://youtu.be/rKT8nmZ-MYA
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-ene-2017),HUESITO (29-ene-2017),Jonasino (29-ene-2017),termopar (29-ene-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy bueno, gracias por el enlace. Suelo ver ese canal a menudo pero no había visto nada sobre este documental.

----------

JMTrigos (30-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

> *Un robot consigue medir radiación extrema dentro de un reactor de Fukushima*
> 
> 
> 
> Por Redaccion - 03/02/2017
> 
> La operadora de la planta nuclear de Fukushima ha estimado un nivel extremadamente alto de radiactividad dentro de su reactor 2 a partir de un análisis efectuado por un robot, confirmó hoy a EFE una portavoz de la compañía.
> 
> Este hecho dificultará el proceso de desmantelamiento de sus instalaciones, según Tokyo Electric Power Company (TEPCO).
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/un...-de-fukushima/

----------

